
Day of the Programmer - bemmu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_of_the_Programmer
======
nitroll
So wait, when do we celebrate? On the 256'th day or on day number 256? And is
January the first the first day or day 0 of the year. And how was it with the
leap years? is this a leap year?

Oh god, celebrating Day of the programmer with off by one errors, stupid 1 or
0 indexing, stupid irregular date calculation, and a slightly strange naming
scheme. I have no idea whether I should hate this or love it!

~~~
howItsDone123
I'll start my own celebration day. Programmer's Day. It's basically the same,
with some improvements, and does not comply with the existing standard.

Everyone who is frustrated with this confusion about the Day of the
Programmer, come celebrate Programmer's Day which is exactly the same but
different!

